# Positivity



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Stay positive guys and girls! I've read in a book that your thoughts change the brain chemistry.
So stay positive, and only read positive things.
Like..stay away from all the "OH NOES I DIED CAUSE OF DP!" on here...I knpw there's no titles called that..but you get the point. Read positive posts and positive ones ONLY.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Focus on my nickname!

No but really, it's just so hard sometimes, mainly when you're feeling depressed


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Focus on my nickname!
> 
> No but really, it's just so hard sometimes, mainly when you're feeling depressed


I remember when my depression got bad at times...I just did as with DP, stopped caring. Then I eventually learned to control the emotions a little..like switching to happy.
But even if you're depressed, being positive or trying to be positive helps a lot.


----------



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to have emotions, or feel at least halfway self-conscious. Right now, there's just this impersonal, dis-embodied awareness sitting on the sidelines and nobody running the show. Numb meds, numb stress, I have no clue.
No clue how to talk to anyone, or how they interpret me.

What works to get at least halfway back in the drivers seat, like eating, preparing meals, paying bills, etc?

What's the best med(s) for this?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

mixedup said:


> I would like to have emotions, or feel at least halfway self-conscious. Right now, there's just this impersonal, dis-embodied awareness sitting on the sidelines and nobody running the show. Numb meds, numb stress, I have no clue.
> No clue how to talk to anyone, or how they interpret me.
> 
> What works to get at least halfway back in the drivers seat, like eating, preparing meals, paying bills, etc?
> ...


I'm gonna say this straight out: you're a fool for relying on meds before relying on yourself. Lots of meds makes it all worse, some makes it better..it all comes down to the person, but everyone who has recovered chose to trust themselves, to believe in themselves. You got yourself into this mess, so I guess you can get out of it. In most cases it doesn't require more to get in than for what it requires to get you out. Just believe in yourself. DP is in your head, your head belongs to you. DP is just a puppet, you're the puppet-master. Pull a string on the puppet's leg, won't it move? Cut all the threads, won't the puppet be unable to move? Throw it away, can you then play with it?
Don't let the puppet control the show, the master is who the honor belongs to. So take your fuckin life in your own hands.
Humans are evil, don't rely on one to help you through it. Pills are made by humans, just as bad. The only one you can truly trust (unless you've found someone who is 1/100000000) is yourself.


----------

